# one 12 inch sub which one should i get



## josh7900 (Apr 8, 2003)

ok after movin all teh dros around i have enough room to put one 12 in a box in there and still keep everything the way i want it 
now the question which twelve should i get 
i only have between 100-200 to spend 
rite now i have clarion deck clarion pro audio dash speakers gettin some 6x9 for rear deck runnin of a alpine v12 amp (or should i run them off the deck ) 
not lookin for anything major just to play some good tunes in that is goin sound good 
all of this is in a 78 lac coupe deville
any help thanx


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Shiva - www.adireaudio.com
Tempest - www.adireaudio.com
MMATS 12 or 15 (sounds alot like JL W3's)
Elemental Designs EDK - www.edesignaudio.com


----------



## josh7900 (Apr 8, 2003)

so not bein an xpert in audio 
are those subs all bout the same, 
if not which is goin be the best bet
also this is the one i was lookin at before i posted
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=18803 



Last edited by josh7900 at Sep 12 2003, 11:45 AM


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

We just got in the MTX T9512d in at work and let me tell yah..this is one bad mother fucker---1,000 watts rms----2,000 peak---comes pre loaded in a slot load box---total weight of box and sub is 105 pounds.....sounds louder and any two subs at my store-----

Model T9512D 
Driver Type Thunder9500 
Description Single 12", 2 Ohm, Vented Enclosure 
RMS / Peak 1000W / 2000W 
Freq Resp (±3dB) 27-150Hz 
Enclosure Height 16.000" 
Enclosure Width 23.125" 
Enclosure Depth 18.375"BD 15.5”TD 
Weight 104.0 lb 
Recommended Amp Power 500 - 1000 Wrms 
Recommended Amplifier Thunder801D


----------



## DustinN (Feb 19, 2002)

Nahh man pick up a Diamond audio M6 dual 2....That shit will blow your mind


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I have to go with the MMATS. I agree that they sound like a JL.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Spend $50 more and get my dcl drag :biggrin: 

If you only knew about these woofers......


----------

